# question about a fireboard thermometer



## Lockandload57 (Jul 2, 2018)

I am thinking of buying a fireboard thermometer, my question is if I take my smoker camping and do not have wifi, will it still connect to my phone via Bluetooth ?


----------



## kruizer (Jul 2, 2018)

Most likely. Why not give it a test drive?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 2, 2018)

Yes! 
You just have to stay within range.
Al


----------



## Geebs (Jul 2, 2018)

I also cant wait to get my hands on one of these!


----------



## Lockandload57 (Jul 2, 2018)

Thanks for your response


----------



## illini40 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sounds like Fireboard says it has a 100 foot Bluetooth range that will always be available, even when wifi is not available.

Their support page:
https://www.fireboard.com/support/


----------



## jbellard (Jul 4, 2018)

lockandload,
I have a fireboard thermometer and used it with no problem at a bbq competition with no wifi. Just need to be in Bluetooth range.  Even if you go out of range and phone won’t reconnect for some reason, you can easily just look at the screen itself and when your phone were to reconnect, since the fireboard has memory, it saves the data and once you have a connection again, you can “see” all your info. 

Get one today!!!


----------



## Oberski12 (Jul 18, 2018)

Good to know that hanls everyone


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 19, 2018)

Yes it does and Camping is over rated.


----------



## Xendau (Aug 2, 2018)

I love my Fireboard. I have the Drive cabe w/ fan additions. It works like a charm. The hype is REAL, and its worth the money.


----------



## Lockandload57 (Aug 2, 2018)

I went ahead and bought one and have used it twice, I love it


----------



## danbono (Oct 16, 2018)

Lockandload57 said:


> I went ahead and bought one and have used it twice, I love it


Hi Are you using Fireboard on your offsets? If so what size fan are you using?
Thanks Dan


----------



## Oberski12 (Oct 16, 2018)

I wasnt using a fan at all was used on a my Treager Elite and Pit boss 5 series vritical. But pre what i read would us the largest model and then it would control eide temp range. High temp or also low temp too


----------



## Lockandload57 (Oct 31, 2018)

danbono said:


> Hi Are you using Fireboard on your offsets? If so what size fan are you using?
> Thanks Dan


I am using it on my Green Mountain and my Weber kettle, I am not using a fan


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Nov 1, 2018)

They truly are great additions to your arsenal. I'm intrigued by the fan controller that is built in, but not necessary on my pellet smoker. But if/when I get an offset..............


----------



## danbono (Nov 5, 2018)

I got the Firebird mainly for my WSM 22, to do over nights.Just thinking bout using it on my Shirley offset.
Thanks Dan


----------

